# Bet of the day by EnterBet



## enterbet.ru (Mar 6, 2015)

100% tip on March 6, 2015 
Football. France. Ligue 1
Toulouse vs Marseille
Result: Marseille To Win or Draw
Odd: 1.37


----------



## enterbet.ru (Mar 8, 2015)

100% Tip on March 8, 2015 
Football. Italy. Serie A
Udinese vs Torino
Tip: Torino or Draw
Odds: 1.49


----------



## enterbet.ru (Mar 13, 2015)

EnterBet.ru on 13/03/15:
22:30 (GMT+3) Football / France / Ligue 1 / Nice vs Guingamp / Tip


----------



## Andy987 (May 2, 2015)

Udinese vs Torino
Tip: Torino or Draw
Odds: 1.49
nice tip for the day ...


----------

